# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  This War of Mine – Phận người giữa chiến tranh

## viettopcare10

Có thể khẳng định một điều rằng, hầu hết những tựa game lấy chủ đề chiến tranh đều đặt người chơi vào địa vị một người lính được trang bị tận răng, với những khung cảnh hoành tráng, những trận chiến khốc liệt nhưng hào hùng. Cá nhân tôi cũng là một fan của những tựa game bắn súng như *Call of Duty* hay *Battlefield*.


Thế nhưng một điều khó lòng có thể phủ nhận chính là những tựa game nói trên đã khiến cho game thủ hay những con người trẻ tuổi có được cái nhìn phần nào thiên lệch về những gì xảy ra trong chiến tranh. Những hành động anh hùng, những đoạn cắt cảnh với cao trào của những bộ phim bom tấn đã khiến chúng ta quên đi mất một điều cơ bản của chiến tranh: Chúng khốc liệt, bạo tàn và đầy mất mát.
Một cái nhìn khác của chiến tranh đã được mô tả trong *Valiant Hearts*, tựa game nhập vai màn hình ngang từng ra mắt vào hồi tháng 06 vừa qua. Vẫn vào vai những người lính, thế nhưng cuộc chiến mà họ tham gia lại đầy những điều mà nhiều game chiến tranh khác bỏ quên: Nỗi đau, sự hy sinh, hay những điều bản ngã con người buộc phải từ bỏ khi bước chân vào cuộc chiến.


Trong khi đó, tựa game sẽ góp mặt trong bài đánh giá chi tiết của chúng ta ngày hôm nay, *This War of Mine*, tuy đem tới trải nghiệm có phần tương đồng, thế nhưng nó lại mở ra một góc nhìn hoàn toàn khác trong số những video game lấy đề tài chiến tranh: Những người dân thường, những kẻ sống sót lại giữa vòng chiến sự, những con người tay không tấc sắt buộc phải cố gắng sống sót khi hiểm nguy rình rập họ từ khắp mọi nơi.
*Sống sót*
*This War of Mine* không rào đón dông dài, không tạo ra những cắt cảnh hoành tráng. 11 Bit Studio đặt người chơi vào ngay nhiệm vụ cấp bách nhất mà những người sống sót phải thực hiện: Cố gắng tồn tại giữa những hiểm nguy đầy rẫy bên trong thành phố bị bao vây.


Game cho phép bạn vào vai nhiều nhân vật vô danh trong game. Trước cuộc chiến, họ có cuộc sống riêng, có thể hạnh phúc, có thể không. Thế nhưng tất cả đều đảo lộn hoàn toàn khi cuộc chiến bắt đầu. Giờ đây ban ngày họ buộc phải trốn trong những căn nhà bị vũ khí quân sự tấn công đến tan nát, chia nhau canh gác để không biến mình trở thành con mồi của những mối đe dọa trong game, từ những gã lính bắn tỉa nằm rải rác quanh thành phố, cho tới cơn đói, rét hay bệnh tật, và thậm chí là cả những kẻ sống sót khác, chấp nhận làm mọi thứ để sinh tồn, kể cả việc tước đoạt tính mạng những người không quen biết khác.


Trong khi đó, ban đêm sẽ là thời điểm mà gameplay của This War of Mine trở nên khác biệt hoàn toàn. Chính sự thay đổi này đã khiến cho chiều sâu và mức độ chân thực của game được củng cố hơn rất nhiều. Một trong số những người cùng nhóm mà bạn điều khiển sẽ phải ra ngoài để tìm kiếm nhu yếu phẩm, thứ tài nguyên cực kỳ quan trọng trong game.
Tuy nhiên đây không phải là nhiệm vụ dễ dàng một chút nào. Ban đầu những căn nhà bạn khám phá đều không có người hoặc có rất ít người ở. Tuy nhiên càng lên cao, những căn nhà bạn phải tìm tới để lấy nhu yếu phẩm lại có những kẻ canh gác sẵn sàng giết chết những ai xa lạ để bảo vệ nơi họ sống.


Nếu như ban ngày là thời điểm bạn tạo ra những bữa ăn, những sản phẩm thiết yếu cho cuộc sống, từ chiếc giường ngủ để nhân vật không bị cảm lạnh giữa mùa đông buốt giá, cho tới những công cụ phục vụ cho việc thu thập đồ đạc trong game như công cụ cậy khóa hay xà beng, thì ban đêm lại là khi This War of Mine trở thành một tựa game survival đúng chất, khi bạn phải cẩn thận trong từng bước chân để vừa sống sót vừa có thể đem những thứ cần thiết về cho “gia đình” của mình.
Mỗi nhân vật trong game đều có những kỹ năng riêng, ví dụ như chạy nhanh, có khả năng nấu ăn hoặc khả năng thu thập nhu yếu phẩm tốt. Công việc của bạn sẽ là tập hợp họ lại và phân chia công việc một cách hợp lý để không có chuyện người thì kiệt sức vì làm mọi việc, người thì nhởn nhơ “há miệng chờ sung”.


Gần như không có khái niệm “dư dả” trong This War of Mine. Không giống như Don’t Starve, một tựa game lấy phong cách survival điển hình. Bạn sẽ phải dùng những công cụ thiết yếu trong game để tạo ra những đồ đạc cần thiết. Tương tự như vậy, khả năng “vác đồ” của các nhân vật trong game cũng không hề cao. Họ không thể mang cả một cái rương đi thu thập nhu yếu phẩm được. Chính vì thế từ nguồn nguyên liệu, thực phẩm, thuốc men, nước uống, tất cả đều cần sự phân bổ hợp lý nếu người chơi không muốn kết thúc game quá sớm.


Ấy là chưa kể, bạn không hề đơn độc trong game. Những gã hàng xóm đôi khi có thể rất “ngoan”, đem đồ của họ để đổi lấy những thứ họ cần. Thế nhưng đôi khi, họ có thể trở thành những gã máu lạnh, ngang nhiên cướp nhà của bạn, làm hại những người canh gác ở nhà trong khi bạn còn đang bận đi tìm kiếm những món đồ cần thiết.
*Hình, âm*
Đồ họa của This War of Mine không có gì nổi bật nếu xét tới tổng quan đồ họa trong game nói chung. Tuy nhiên những nét vẽ, những hình thù người rệu rã, mệt mỏi sau một ngày canh gác mà không được ngủ, những cột khói ở nền màn hình, hay những nét vẽ chì nguệch ngoạc lại tạo ra một bầu không khí cực kỳ u ám trong game.


Một điểm cộng là dung lượng game chỉ nằm ở mức 800 MB, cho phép cả những cỗ máy tính với cấu hình yếu.
Đó cũng là thông điệp mà 11 Bit Studio gửi gắm tới người chơi. Trong con mắt của những người sống sót, những ngày họ phải trả qua đều là những ngày khó khăn, “ăn bữa nay lo bữa mai”. Tuyệt nhiên không có một chút niềm hy vọng nào trong mắt họ, ngoại trừ bản năng sinh tồn của chính bản thân mình. Góp sức cho hình ảnh chính là những bản nhạc nền với violon làm chủ đạo. Những bản nhạc buồn, man mác ai oán cũng khiến cho bầu không khí của game trở nên tối tăm, lạnh lẽo và thiếu sức sống hơn rất nhiều.
*Tạm kết*
Những câu nói trống rỗng, đầy tiêu cực trong game mỗi khi một biến cố xảy ra, cộng thêm với những gì đã được chúng tôi mô tả ở trên, This War of Mine đem tới cho game thủ thưởng thức một trải nghiệm hoàn toàn khác, nếu không muốn nói là trái ngược đến 180 độ so với những tựa game khác lấy đề tài chiến tranh.


Không có checkpoint, không có hồi sinh, This War of Mine giống như một câu chuyện ngoài đời thực, khi bạn không thể sống lại ở một checkpoint trước để “sửa sai”. Rõ ràng 11 Bit Studio hay bản thân nhà làm game người Ba Lan Grzegorz Miechowski, với những câu chuyện có thật mà ông đã đưa vào game, đã giành được thành công ngoài sức tưởng tượng. Nó khắc họa được một bộ mặt xấu xí, tối tăm của chiến tranh, thứ mà không một ai mong muốn.
*>> This War of Mine: Vào vai dân thường trong chiến tranh*

----------

